# 30s Roadmaster



## onecatahula (Mar 5, 2015)

Posted a while ago, but still listed . . .
Good Deal !

http://minneapolis.fi.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/4836511323.html


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2015)

Fork looks bent but an easy fix.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 6, 2015)

That's a real nice starter bike for someone.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2015)

F-1 Morrow is correct 1936 dated hub/wheel. I would put that in my collection to clean and ride...lose the rack of course...it's Cool



syclesavage said:


> That's a real nice starter bike for someone.


----------



## frank 81 (Mar 27, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> Posted a while ago, but still listed . . .
> Good Deal !
> 
> http://minneapolis.fi.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/4836511323.html




  Relisted  for $375.00


----------

